# 06' Frontier Nismo 4x4 & 02' SE-R



## got2envy (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are both my truck and car..  :fluffy: clickey on pics..


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice....best of both worlds!  Speed AND off-road.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

well... Speed-ish. very cool though. Any plans for either? Also, why did you put the sticker from a shifter on your cupholder? And what's with Hamtaro? Is he your mascot? You know, since you have one in each car.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 17, 2006)

Z_Spool said:



> well... Speed-ish. very cool though. Any plans for either? Also, why did you put the sticker from a shifter on your cupholder? And what's with Hamtaro? Is he your mascot? You know, since you have one in each car.


Thanks guys...no plans really..some cosmetic stuff for the Fronty, i really don't want to mess with it much..the SE-R is stock and i plan on selling it eventually, so no mods..as for the sticker, that is the only place it would fit..Hamtaro is my co pilot..


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Hamtaro rocks, and so does your car and truck.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys


----------

